# Law against modifying your car's ECM



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Time to ride the '87 Honda more. 

Honda will probably say they "own" the rights to the digital instrument cluster...

Should have seen it coming. Noticed it on German cars. Like the transmission dipstick tube cap on Mercedes Benzes that said "MB Workshop Only" that appeared around 2000.

I'm still waiting for the label on the hood release..."NO USER SERVICEABLE PARTS INSIDE. DO NOT OPEN."


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The ECM controls many emissions and safety systems that could become a hazard to others if tampered. These systems allow my CTD to have advanced systems like multiple air bags, stability/traction control, advanced ecodiesel engine, 6 speed auto, advanced security, etc, etc for a reasonable price. My 2001 BMW 740i has many of the same systems but since most are mechanical instead of electronic it cost $69K when new. The BMW can be repaired by the owner but they better like it because they are regularly required. Aside from limiting do it yourself repairs I think the newest cars like the Cruze provide a lot more value than older ones. This would not be possible without multiple computer systems that would be screwed up by amateur mechanics. For $25K the CTD drives almost as well as the BMW with double the fuel economy.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

And when the Movie 1984 came out people thought it was far fetched (Yes the book was published first in 1949) talk about insightful......


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------

